# R8 Race-car in the mountains



## audidriver4ever (Jan 23, 2007)

Found this video of the R8 Race-car in the mountains. Awsame!!
http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect23562.html


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: R8 Race-car in the mountains (audidriver4ever)*

Unfortunately, that is not an R8.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: R8 Race-car in the mountains (R10_Telemetry)*

True, it's a Norma M20 hill climb car.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: R8 Race-car in the mountains (chernaudi)*









Here is the car. I still dont understand how someone could think that that onboard comes from an Audi R8. No R8 looks like that! The video has been out since 2004 and its still labled as an Audi










_Modified by lappies at 8:26 AM 3/4/2007_


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: R8 Race-car in the mountains (lappies)*

It's even up for sale:
http://www.race-cars.com/carsa...s.htm


----------

